# Custom harvest with a walker combine



## 19foggwa (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm looking at some different ways to expand and grow my straw operation this summer. Last year we baled about 9000 small squares of wheat straw, but I had some trouble selling it in a timely fashion. I think the problem was that it was baled in a rotary combine so it was short, chopped up straw and not a lot of horse guys wanted it. I know I have a market for the long straw bales, I just don't have a straw walker combine to harvest the wheat. Does anyone on here know anybody with a straw walker combine that would harvest about 60 acres of wheat this summer? Or possibly rent? Just trying to think of all my options. I'm located in Greensburg In.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Have to find someone with an older combine, doubt they are out looking for custom work. John Deere made walker machines into the 50 series 9550, 9650, 9750. I have found that i personally like bedding chopped a little. With the rotaries it depends on how ripe the crop is and how the combine is set, as to how much the straw is chopped. Most operators try to put the grain in the bin and don't worry about the straw. Have one guy around here that has a JD9600 with a 25 ft head and he runs the straw thru the chopper then goes back and rakes windrows as needed


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD 9660W are walker machines too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with rotaries for straw if adjusted correctly. I have some round bales of rye straw here and you can pull complete stems out of em.


----------

